# Mini Marquee: X-Men The Last Stand



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Shane takes a look at the third installment in the X-Men series. How does the new director, Brett Ratner, hold up against the first two films? Tune in and find out exactly what Shane has to say about X-Men: The Last Stand.

Written, Edited, Mixed, and Produced by Shane.



*Link To Original Article*

*Download* - 6.84 MB - audio/mpeg


----------

